# dear



## hinko

Hi, what is a female form of дорогой?
Is it дорогойа or дорогоя or дорогоая?

Thanks.


----------



## sam1978

hinko said:


> Hi, what is a female form of дорогой?
> Is it дорогойа or дорогоя or дорогoая?
> 
> Thanks.


I think it's: дорогая.
Wait for the native speakers!


----------



## FYV

it is
дорогая


----------



## Grefsen

FYV said:


> it is
> дорогая



What is the preferred transliteration of  *дорогая*?

Would it be *dorogaja* or *dorogaya?

Spasibo snova!  
*


----------



## Ptak

Grefsen said:


> What is the preferred transliteration of *дорогая*?
> 
> Would it be *dorogaja* or *dorogaya?*


Frankly speaking it doesn't matter.
The only correct variant is дорогая (with Cyrillic letters).
You can use *dorogaya *or *dorogaja...* or dorogaia... For Russian it's the same.


----------



## papillon

Grefsen said:


> What is the preferred transliteration of  *дорогая*?


It's a matter of personal preference, but I think _dorogaya_ is most common form.


----------



## sokol

Grefsen said:


> Would it be *dorogaja* or *dorogaya?*



In continental Europe, especially in Slavic an German speaking countries and most likely also in Nordic countries (in countries with Romanic languages this might be different), *dorogaja *would be preferred.

In English speaking countries, even at universities usually *dorogaya *is preferred.


----------



## Kolan

sokol said:


> In continental Europe, especially in Slavic an German speaking countries and most likely also in Nordic countries (in countries with Romanic languages this might be different), *dorogaja *would be preferred.
> 
> In English speaking countries, even at universities usually *dorogaya *is preferred.


In French speaking countries *y* = *ii*, so that *dorogaia* would be a better match.


----------



## sam1978

I must say that, at the University tought me that in the transliteration, we should write: "Ja" to transliterate: "я"; actually I also find "Ya"...


----------



## Grefsen

papillon said:


> It's a matter of personal preference, but I think _dorogaya_ is most common form.



* Spasibo snova papillon!* 

I learned from some of my Russian friends to spell the transliteration of *дорогая *as *dorogaya*, but was curious to know why the main transliteration program I use gives *dorogaja *as the transliteration of *дорогая.  

Spasibo *to everyone else for all of your very helpful replies.


----------



## Q-cumber

Grefsen said:


> * Spasibo snova papillon!*



Hi *Grefsen*!

I'd recommend to use another wording here: "Ещё раз спасибо, *papillon*!"
 "Spasibo snova papillon!" <Спасибо снова *papillon* > sounds kinda "Thanks, (here is) *papillon* again"


----------



## papillon

Grefsen said:


> * ...*was curious to know why the main transliteration program I use gives *dorogaja *as the transliteration of *дорогая. *


Just goes to show that this isn't very uniform. I assume you are using the Translit. I just tried it, and indeed, it gives dorogaja with a -j-. But note that if you are in translit mode, typing both *dorogaja *and* dorogaya* produces *дорогая.*


----------



## sokol

papillon said:


> Just goes to show that this isn't very uniform. I assume you are using the Translit. I just tried it, and indeed, it gives dorogaja with a -j-. But note that if you are in translit mode, typing both *dorogaja *and* dorogaya* produces *дорогая.*



In fact, there are serveral *"schools of transliterations",* with the Viennese school (which would give _dorogaja)_ being one of the more influental ones, which could be the reason why in Italy they seem to follow the Viennese school.
Slavic countries, of course, use transliterations that give approximations of the spelling in their tongue, and in the case of Serbian/Croatian there is even a 1:1-transliteration from Cyrillic to Latin script (and the layout of the keybord is the same be it Cyrillic or Latin).

Apart from that, there exist many other schools, the English/American transliteration nowadays becoming more important. I've had a list of the most important transliteration schools from my university years, but unfortunately I cannot find them right now.


----------



## Grefsen

Q-cumber said:


> Hi *Grefsen*!
> 
> I'd recommend to use another wording here: "Ещё раз спасибо, *papillon*!"
> "Spasibo snova papillon!" <Спасибо снова *papillon* > sounds kinda "Thanks, (here is) *papillon* again"



*Privet Q-cumber! *

Spasibo for your recommendation.  

For several months now I thought I was being clever putting *spasibo* together with *snova* thinking that it meant "thanks again."


----------



## Grefsen

papillon said:


> Just goes to show that this isn't very uniform. I assume you are using the Translit. I just tried it, and indeed, it gives dorogaja with a -j-. But note that if you are in translit mode, typing both *dorogaja *and* dorogaya* produces *дорогая.* дорогая



Yes, your assumption is correct *papillon*.  I first learned about the "translit.ru" site here in this forum and have found it to be extremely helpful.


----------



## Grefsen

sokol said:


> In fact, there are serveral *"schools of transliterations",* with the Viennese school (which would give _dorogaja)_ being one of the more influental ones, which could be the reason why in Italy they seem to follow the Viennese school.


*Spasibo sokol! *

This is very helpful information .


----------



## sokol

Grefsen said:


> *Spasibo sokol! *
> 
> This is very helpful information .



Well, not exactly as of course it should be *'schools of transliteration',* in singular  thanks for not dwelling on this mistake.


----------



## Grefsen

sokol said:


> Well, not exactly as of course it should be *'schools of transliteration',* in singular  thanks for not dwelling on this mistake.



*Pozhalujsta!  

*A minor typographical error doesn't change the fact that you helped me  learn something very important in this thread.  I actually had no idea that there were different *'schools of transliteration' *and had been wondering about the lack of consistency with the Russian transliterations that I had seen during the past couple of years.

*Ещё раз спасибо*, *sokol**!*


----------

